# Rant sorry



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

well I was at Springmaid today and I wasnt impressed at all. The guy driving up and down like the police got on my nerves this am when he told my son he couldn't sit in a camp chair unless it was back by the tables, Mind you the chair was right up against the railing and not in anyones way. Then we went back this evening and within 5 minutes caught my first fish of the season, a nice size blue and then had to listen to some rude fisherman tell me it was crap and only good for bait and id probably eat a string ray )I would too) and he doesnt eat scavenger fish he only eats good fish like flounder(here it took all of my self restraint to not make a very rude comment about people who only eat mild fish) oh and he mustve said i live here 10 times. what a jerk, Im glad my son came back from the bathroom after the conversation. Oh and as far as the patrol they shouldve been there tonight when the drunk guys at the end of the pier were fighting. so yea sorry Ill go back to second ave pier where people are friendly. Rant off


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry you didn't have a good time. There are rude people everywhere. I've never seen anyone riding up and down the pier though?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> Sorry you didn't have a good time. There are rude people everywhere. I've never seen anyone riding up and down the pier though?


it was ridiculous, up and down up and down and hes the one who told my son he couldn't have the chair, really they are not real friendly to locals either. im pretty mad if you cant tell  we spent probbaly $40 there today between fishing pass, rigs, and beers, I for sure will not be going back


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

surfmom said:


> it was ridiculous, up and down up and down and hes the one who told my son he couldn't have the chair, really they are not real friendly to locals either. im pretty mad if you cant tell  we spent probbaly $40 there today between fishing pass, rigs, and beers, I for sure will not be going back


I'm with you surf mom, they have went down hill alot the past couple years there, I refuse to give any of my money to that pier. If you are looking for a new pier try the state park. If you have a state park pass to get in, a fishing pass is only $5 a person. If you dont have the parks pass it is $5 a person to get in also.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

one day they will wise up and see that the problem is their management. springmaid use to be a great family fishing pier, but over the past several years the management has run it down, the state park pier is a good pier but you cant drink beer there.. apache is a good pier to fish.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

This is why I've always prefer surf fishing. I think the rates at MBSP has gone up again so check online first.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

cool state park pier is only $5? and yea Apache is only about 8 miles away we were deciding between Apache and Springmaid and choose the wrong one apparently lol. 
we will check them both out. Its nice living here now I get the chance to check out a lot of different options. When my son moves here and gets his license we are going to try the jetties. Glad I got me a fishing partner!


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't let 1 bad experience ruin your opinion of the pier. There are ***holes everywhere. In general, I don't think any of the piers in the area go out of their way to make the experience as enjoyable as it could be. I'd give it another shot and if its more of the same then I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

i just connected my neighbors to the pier, They used to manage the restaurant before the new ownership and my other neighbor has been saying its gone downhill as well.I just didnt connect it until now when I was talking to them. They are in their 80s and 90s so are pretty familiar with the pier. apparently their kids used to work there as well.
going out of thier way actually second ave has always been awesome from the first time we went, I feel like part of the family when Im there. The only major pain there is the old pier underneath that eats a lot of rigs.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ya only $5, I was there last sunday in the middle of what felt like a hurricane. And if you are not oblivious about it, you can drink on that pier. Just puor it in a cup and dont get loud and out of control and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

From my perspective, pier fishing is sometimes more like an urban social experience than a fishing experience (ie spot fishing the piers Oct. And Nov.). Often the people that you meet are more of the experience than the fishing. Sometimes that is good, sometimes that is bad. Sometimes that is terrible, sometimes it is GREAT. If I really want a fishing experience the pier may not be the best choice. I have boats and a surfmobile, and I can get out and fish if straight fishing is what I want, but I kinda like going to the piers just because you do run into people, and make new friends or run into old friends.
In years past I fished most of the grand strand piers and most of the time it was a great experience. Sometimes, not so great. The State Park pier was my favorite, but from the reports here it is not so good for fishing anymore. I had a pretty good experience at.Spring Maid back in the fall. The people that I met were pretty cool. I thought that the fish coming over the rail were pretty good too. A lot of people didn't really know how to fish but the ones that did were catching plenty.
If I lived there, like you do I would be working all of them just for some variety. Sorry to hear about the unpleasant experience. Don't give up just because of a couple of less than thoughtful people, jerks show up at all of the piers, which by the way, is why I am not so sure that I want my P&S handle on my shirt.
Go have fun with your sons at all of the piers and then take a couple of trips a year up th the NC Outer banks to groove on the GREAT surf experience there. My two cents.

ETF


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

im sure you would never be "that" jerk and neither would most of the posters on here


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

When I moved here before I did surf fishing I tried the piers a bit and the most people friendly and helpful we found was Garden City Pier.
I mean the other people fishing were talkative and friendly no rowdy people no pier police riding up and down lol...
cold beer great food always went back their even today if I was to pier fish that would be my place lol.....


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Ive heard good things about Garden city too


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

the other thing that bugged me is having to park in the car garage across the street, not only was it a long haul with equipment but as a woman I would never park there alone in the evening, when we finished for the evening our car was the only one left.. Not a safe scenario


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

they make you park over there because the fishermen are 2nd class customers. the resort guest are no 1 and they don't want their guest to get their cars broken into and they don't want to have their guest have to walk to far to get to their rooms. welcome to myrtle beach... all motels have over flow parking.. apache is the no.1 pier. if you have to park away from the pier because the lot is full they will send a shuttle golf cart to pick you up and take you out on the pier to where ever your fishing.. springmaid really sucks!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

slayer54 said:


> they make you park over there because the fishermen are 2nd class customers. The resort guest are no 1 and they don't want their guest to get their cars broken into and they don't want to have their guest have to walk to far to get to their rooms. Welcome to myrtle beach... All motels have over flow parking.. Apache is the no.1 pier. If you have to park away from the pier because the lot is full they will send a shuttle golf cart to pick you up and take you out on the pier to where ever your fishing.. Springmaid really sucks!!!



lol!!!!!!:d


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Was your rude fisherman just grumpy because you were catching fish? I've had bluefish before.. found it incredibly tasty when fried, I thought it tasted a little like shark but not as rich tasting, but it does have more dark meat. .


----------



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

I stay there as a guest to fish the pier and the parking is crappy for all. It has gone down hill a lot the whole place. Pier , resort, and that over priced breakfast buffet that isn't fit to eat anymore. The last decent fishing I had off the pier was maybe 5 years ago.most people fishing are cool a few tardos are there on occasion. The garbage man on his little wag or riding up and down the pier was friendly to me but they got several that work there. For me I am through with it .I will stick with freshwater I am 5 minutes from the lake I did better three hours off the dock the in the two days I spent there.. Just my 2 cents worth and it doesn't mean anything..


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

well this is what we got off of second ave today minus the bluefish
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/selny/media/BlueFishandwhiting.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------

